# خلطة سائل جلي



## eng-Tarik (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خلطة سائل الجلي:
دوديسيل بنزن حمض السلفونيك(97%) 15% مادة فعالة
لوريل ايثر سلفات الصوديوم(70%) 10% مادة فعالة
ماءات الصوديوم 1.6% أو حتى يصبح (ph= 7) مادة معدلة
غليسيرين 0.15% مادة مطرية
فورمول 0.1% مادة حافظة
صبغة+عطر كمية كافية
ملح كلور الصوديوم 0.25% أوحتى نحصل على اللزوجة 
المطلوبة
ماء حتى 100% 
الحمد لله لدي خبرة جيدة في صناعة المنظفات والملمعات والبويا والمعقمات فمن لديه الرغبة بأي خلطة فليتصل وشكرا


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو معلومات عن الفنيك والمطهرات لمزارع ده شى اريد ملمع لاستليس لاسطح البوتاجازت


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على رغبتك فى التعاون وارغب فى معرفه كيفيه صنع اللزوجه بالجل المثيت للشعر


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يوجد طريقتان لعمل جيل الشعر الاولى تستخدم ماده cmc وهى ماده مثل البودر وتذاب فى مقدار حوالى 50لتر ماء تقريبى مع وضع ماده تراى وجلسرين ويترك ليخمر مده كافيه حتى يتم اذابه cmc والطريقه الثانيه يستخدم ماده الكربابول وهى افضل من حيث انها لاتترك اثر على الشعر


----------



## عطية قابل (28 مايو 2009)

اخي طارق /السلام عليكم
بالنسبة الي خلطة الجلي مجموع مكونتها لا تعطي نسبة 100*100 برجاء توضيح ذالك


----------



## عطية قابل (28 مايو 2009)

الي المهندسة راميدة/ تحية طيبة
بالنسبة الي خلطة الجلي ارجوا منك توضيح نسبة مادة cmcالي كمية الماء المضافة


----------

